

How kanban2go fulfills Zawinski’s Law - old-gregg
http://blog.mailgun.net/post/43096949183/how-kanban2go-fulfills-zawinskis-law

======
twakefield
It's nice to hear these case studies, especially this one, since Zawinski's
law was one of the quotes we put on our whiteboard in the early days of
Mailgun. It's also one of the reasons we focused so much on effectively
parsing inbound email early on vs. just SMTP relay and deliverability stuff.

------
ferrantim
I was googling Zawinski's law because I was admittedly unsure of its exact
origin and found this pretty good discussion
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/150254/what-d...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/150254/what-
does-jamie-zawinskis-law-mean)

------
damoncali
Post author here. I wrote up this simple tutorial because I was legitimately
surprised how easy the basics are with Mailgun and wanted to show my
appreciation.

I'm curious to hear how other people have tackled this problem and what
gotchas they found along the way. The devil is in the details with this sort
of thing.

~~~
meeech
@damoncali does the setup you describe work even if the user bcc's their
special address? Will mailgun still give you the recipient as
hard_to_guess74623@taskbox.kanban2go.com ?

~~~
damoncali
It does. You can BCC your special address and the 'recipient' param is set
properly.

~~~
meeech
thanks damon. looks like we're switching to mailgun :D

------
p_gopalan
I love the analytics that Mailgun is able to provide. We integrated the
analytics into Mixpanel where we track all kinds of funnel metrics. Adding
email boxes to apps is a necessity and Mailgun turned out to be a great
solution for us. founder, kanban2go

